# N. Korea -- WTF?



## homefish (May 27, 2009)

What is going on over there?

First, they test yet another nuke.
Then, they claim that the 1953 agreement is no longer valid.

My understanding is that the Korean War never officially ended, they just agreed to a cease-fire in 1953.  Now, the N. Korean gov't is up to some sabre-rattling on that particular issue.  Do they just want attention?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (May 27, 2009)

homefish said:


> What is going on over there?   Do they just want attention?



Somebody named Kin Jung Il is threatening to sell nuclear weapons technology and long range missle technology to rogue nations and terrorists.

In return for NOT doing that, he wants other countries to provide economic aid of all sorts to North Korea.

And, he wants the US to take North Korea's name off the list of nations that are a pain in the a$$ to the rest of the world.


----------



## dakuda (Jun 20, 2009)

I read that they are now going to 'test' a missile again around 7/4.  Naturally, they are supposed to 'test' it in the direction of Hawaii. 

The international response to that ought to be interesting.  ANyone else hear of this test?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 20, 2009)

&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
(in solidarity with the people on the streets in Iran)

I think everyone has heard of that test, and I'd like to see the US shoot down that missle if it goes anywhere near Hawaii if possible.

I'm Canadian of Ukrainian descent.  In Ukrainian there's a phrase that means "so that you know".  I don't know the Cyrillic lettering, but it's pronounced "abes znow", and it really means "So that you know so that you have no alibi to claim that you didn't know later."

If the people of North Korea are seeing the riots in Iran on their TV sets, then they are watching them with envy.  Every citizen of North Korea would like to overthow Kim Jong Il, but any anti-government protest there would mean a lengthy prison term in a "re-education through hard labour" camp, or preferably a quick execution.

The North Koreans are no different or less intelligent than the Iranians.  They ALL want the freedom to live their lives as they see fit, to elect governments that work for the benefit of the country instead of themselves, to pray to whatever God they choose, if any, and to speak their minds freely and without fear of reprisal.  They want the same freedoms as each of us takes for granted.

One day, there will be a revolution in North Korea with or without foreign involvement.  It's just a matter of putting up with that little retard, Kim Jong Il until then.

Anyone thinking that the North Korean people are content with their situation doesn't know about people and doesn't know history.

Abes znow.

&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;


----------



## mudmixer (Jun 20, 2009)

The King of North Korea played his first round of golf a few years ago.

He got 11 holes-in-one on the first 18 holes, so must be blessed with something!!

The last guy similar to him was Chouchesca (sp?), the Romainian dictator that was run out of town by the employees and military that were ordered to listen to his 2 hour birthday speech. The people and the army chased him out of toen with his wife and driver. The driver skipped and he and his wife were captured in  farm basement. After two hours they were able get a tank to transport him into town a ive. His trial was early the next morning and he and his wife were executed an hour later.

At least China has the sense to start to build a wall to separate China from North Korea.


----------



## midunno (Jun 25, 2009)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> And, he wants the US to take North Korea's name off the list of nations that are a pain in the a$$ to the rest of the world.



ironic that he's being a pain in a$$ just to get off that list huh?


----------



## macro01 (Aug 19, 2009)

kim jong-il is just bluffing...he is afraid to have war because he will lose eventually

&#44536;&#45716; &#48148;&#48372;&#51077;&#45768;&#45796; (he is an idiot)


----------



## mudmixer (Aug 19, 2009)

North Korea has no allies because of the utter mess created there and worsed over 50 years.

Even China has a problem with people escaping to China and flooding with cheap labor and little education. They are building some walls - sound familiar?

South Korea has a similar problem, but the border is shorter, more controlled and in a developed area. Their problem is with the families that have been split and families are important there.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 20, 2009)

North Korea, Burma (now Myanmar), Zimbabwe and possibly Iran.

Those are all places where the people are living with a dictatorship government that runs their country into the ground.

And, in those places it's only a matter of time before national pride in some of the army's generals takes over and the army turns their guns on their own government.

We'd be fools to think there were no generals in the North Korean army that are concerned over where Kim Jong Il is taking their country now.

It's a safer bet that Kim Jong Il is going to be killed by his own army than by any foreign country.


----------

